# Asthma and pets



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I rehomed my beloved gsd with someone who had asthma. Unknowingly. This person already had a cat and a gsd.This I did know. Since the arrival of my gsd in their home, this person has hives all over and is wheezing. Hair loss as well. The doc said it was this persons pets. The doc is also doing some test where they will find out early next week. 

Is there something the doc can put her on to help? My gsd was a great match for them and if she comes back to my home she will not be rehomed. Just want to see what you all think.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have asthma which is controlled by advair 2X/day and ventolin as needed. I am very allergic to all my animals







I take reactine daily, however I will mention there is an anti-honeymoon period for me with a new/subsequent animal where the allergy medicine is far less effective. There is a prescription pill called singulair, it is for asthma associated or induced by allergies. I tried it, but didn't stay on it, I found a good cleaning routine, remembering to wash my hands constantly, taking a reactine and sleeping with a clean towel over my pillow at night (dogs love my pillow!) keeps it under control. If it gets too bad I go outside for a while.
It's really going to be up to the new owner whether she chooses to work through it, in my experience and this certainly is not the case with everyone, doctors, allergists, asthma specialists all recommend getting rid of the pets. It usually takes almost a good month for my allergies and asthma to come back under control with the introduction of a new animal in the home.

Depending on how well you know this person, suggest benadryl or reactine (any 24hr allergy pill really, I've just had good luck with reactine) to ease the problems, but a new animal always sets me off.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I did advair when really bad, my cats can get me if I don't do dander wipes regularly on them. Zyrtec, washing hands is a must.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why would one dog bother this person when another dog and a cat didn't prior? My daughter has asthma and it depends on what the 'trigger' might be. Hers is cold air. I don't believe you would be allergic to one GSD and not the other so perhaps they need to look at other triggers. 

This last year has been terrible for anyone with allergies, including me that doesn't have any and never has problems. Not sure where you are in MO but my parents live just over the border in KS and their weather has been whacked all year too. Maybe they need to look for mold in their home. Look on the windows and sills especially. We found a fine black film on our windows that could have been mistaken for dirt. It took no time at all to develop and contributed to my daughter's asthma.

Maybe it could be the unseasonably cold air. 

it could also be that the person's asthma chose this time to explode into high gear. My daughter was fine until 2 years ago and then suddenly we were sitting in the ICU. I know more about asthma and the triggers than I ever wanted to...including...get this...ACID REFLUX! and gallstones in a 12 year old. Take the gallbladder out and asthma problems are about nil.

My very long winded point was....it might not be the dogs and your person needs to see a pulmonologist, an allergist and a GI to properly determine what the cause is before writing it off as the animals.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

My sister has 9 cats and has no issues, but when she gets around our cats she has a problem. A person can get "used" to certain animals, so maybe she needs short term relief until she adapts to the animal. Or perhaps it was a case of just one too many?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? I never would have thought that. Does she brush or bathe her cats more? My daughter has more problems at her grandmothers but I thought it was the dirt in general.

Anyways...my point was just that so many things can cause asthma. Don't rule anything out. 

In my daughters case she had belly aches from at least first grade on. The stomach aches turned out to be gallstones. The gallstones caused acid reflux which in turn irritated the nerve that controls the lungs sending us on a quick trip to the ICU. Who would have ever thought a child would have gallstones or that it would affect asthma but she hasn't had any trouble this year and for the first time EVER has had NO sick days from school. All because of a belly ache that we thought was an attention getter.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree. Patches sleeps in my room, Iris doesn't as they don't get along. Now if I sleep with Iris, it takes me about a week before my body adjusts and I stop wheezing around her. 

When I first got her (and didn't have patches) it took about 3 wks for me to adjust to her. I have to go thru readjustments if I'm not that close to her on a regular basis (I rotate kitties, lol)

So I know you can be used to one and not the other.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

The doc had told her that dogs can carry different dander on them. I am hoping that the right thing happens whatever that is. These are really good people who love this gsd so much. I couldn't have asked for a better family for my gsd. Thank you all so much


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love this list. I'm learning so much!

My daughter is on Advair but Advair should only be taken when all other alternatives are exhausted. 

Singulair is a type of antihistamine that may help. that's a small pill with no side affects that I've seen so far. Flovent is the next step up (inhaled steroid that is one of the ingredients in Advair).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh and I didn't tell dh I was allergic to cats until about a month after I took in Iris (testing was done about a month earlier for other problems). He already didn't want a cat. now she's HIS cat, lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08why would one dog bother this person when another dog and a cat didn't prior?


I am allergic to cats, and have had them all my life. I didn't even know I was allergic until I was in my early 30's, but since then I'm aware of my reactions to certain cats, and it definitely varies. I am more allergic to some than others, and the Maine ***** that I have right now don't really bother me. 

My previous kitty Punkin liked to curl up on my chest and snuggle up under my chin when I was on the couch in the evening, and I noticed that my skin would start to itch after awhile, and I could NOT pet her and rub my eyes, or they'd itch too. I don't notice anything like that when Elvis & Emmy are on me.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08My daughter is on Advair but Advair should only be taken when all other alternatives are exhausted.
> Singulair is a type of antihistamine that may help. that's a small pill with no side affects that I've seen so far.


I developed allergies/asthma later in life. I'm on clarinex and singulair, and agree that I have virtually no side effects from either one. Several times a year when I develop a really bad cough I go on advair for 2 wks. and it solves the problem. 

I respond differently to different animals, e.g. I broke out in a rash from a cat we had awhile ago, another cat we had caused me to be congested all the time. It just depends on the specific animal. And not all allergists encourage you to rehome your pets, mine didn't and I appreciate his willingness to work with my situation. I think more and more doctors realize the importance of animals in our lives.


----------

